# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo Cigar Review - Total Disappointment



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful looking stick. Had difficulty cutting with double-bladed guillotine & damaged the wrapper; found out it was due to a "tree branch"; bigge...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo Cigar Review - Total Disappointment


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Beautiful looking stick. Had difficulty cutting with double-bladed guillotine & damaged the wrapper; found out it was due to a "tree branch"; bigge...
> 
> Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo Cigar Review - Total Disappointment


 Sorry you didnt like it. I think you should give it another shot, as I think R. P. takes get pride in their cigar construction, and have a very high standard for their passed cigars inspections,. Which is one reason you see so many perfectly good r.p.s sold as seconds. 
I would definately try another one. Take my word for it. I will personally guarantee it. If wherever you get it, it is not to your satisfaction, just let me know, and I will send you something you will be satisfied with, N.P> 
I head the churchill sized ones are pretty good also.

Much regards Jerry


----------

